# Which route first?



## GimpsGTP (Apr 6, 2008)

I have a 2005 GTO with the only mods being an intake so far. In the next few months I will be doing headers to a catback, and heads and cam. Which should I do first? I really want to do heads and cam first but am worried I am limited myself without having the exhaust done. Opinions?

Thanks


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

I would do the headers/catback first cuz then you will be able to feel hp/tq/sound with these mods first. If you do cam/heads first you will not be able to feel that hp/tq when you add the headers/cat after. Headers/cat= feel hp/tq/sound...... then cam/heads= feel even more hp/tq/sound...... then you will need to get a tune= even more feel of hp/tq/sound(maybe). Just my .02


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

EEZ GOAT said:


> I would do the headers/catback first cuz then you will be able to feel hp/tq/sound with these mods first. If you do cam/heads first you will not be able to feel that hp/tq when you add the headers/cat after. Headers/cat= feel hp/tq/sound...... then cam/heads= feel even more hp/tq/sound...... then you will need to get a tune= even more feel of hp/tq/sound(maybe). Just my .02


 Yes. I agree.


----------

